# NextGen ballast replace



## mountain man (Feb 3, 2012)

My switchable 600-400w NextGen ballast is buzzing horrible. It is 2 1/2 years old and still under warranty.  I called Discount hydro where i had bought it online. They said nextgen switchables are out of stock or discontinued & offered to send a dimmable digital Quantum ballast to me as a replacement. I will return the old ballast in their box with shipping label.  Good or bad deal?  Its about $100 less in cost than what i originally spent. I think i should be getting a Lumatek instead. Its closer in value.


----------



## Growdude (Feb 3, 2012)

Will Nexgen fix it if you contact them direct?
If not it is 2.5 years old better take what you can get.

Damm digital ballast's


----------



## mountain man (Feb 4, 2012)

Is the warranty (5 year,under 3 year complete replace, 4 & 5 years pro rated) just a selling tactic and not honored?  That be fraud Mate........


----------



## astrobud (Feb 5, 2012)

maybe they will give you store credit towards a lumetek


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 5, 2012)

hey MM---make sure you get the 1k switchable---the quantum has dropped a couple hundred bucks in the last 2-3 years---the 1k has 3 settings which makes it nice---no buzzing with mine---replaced the fuse once or twice---i would get another if i had to---but am focusing on becoming more energy efficient---there are better units out there


----------



## juniorgrower (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey OS what would you consider a better more energy efficient unit?  I want to get a 1000W switchable.  Thanks


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 5, 2012)

junior---the quantum is a good unit and has come down in price---i have not done my homework just yet on the new equipment as changing out my ballast (not the quantum)(i will keep it) is not on the top of my list of priorities---can't even spout off the brand name i just saw in my local hydro shop that got me thinking---i will say this---compare it to buying a car---IMO---newest is generally more efficient---compare, compare, compare---if you buy from a shop as opposed to on line it is easier to exchange or service without losing a crop to faulty equipment


----------



## juniorgrower (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks I will definitely do some homework and shopping around before I purchase a new setup.  I was just hoping maybe you had a specific brand that was more efficient.


----------



## mountain man (Feb 6, 2012)

They ALL will fail sooner or later. Some will be more efficient than others. The replacement warranty they offer better be within the realm they are willing to send you. That's a NEW and not refurbished one too. If the ballast companies put out crap, they can expect to get them back and be sending out new ones. I will jump through their hoops and always be running new equipment until they get it right. Most will never return them.....


----------

